# looking for more in Albuquerque



## JonnyFive (Mar 18, 2007)

looking for more players for a sunday game baised in Forgotten Realms.  you can contact me here or @ red3055@hotmail.com


----------



## JonnyFive (May 19, 2007)

bump, still looking for players


----------

